# Rally Focus for 2006 Sweet!



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Ford Focus WRC 06 :thumbup:





































_Source: Autobild_

More info

WRC.com


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

Two Finnish drivers as well. :eeps: 


:thumbup: 


.


----------



## Test_Engineer (Sep 11, 2004)

I like the paint scheme!

I wish FORD would actually sell a "body kit" or trim line that actually looked close to this.


----------



## Mr Paddle.Shift (Dec 19, 2001)

Looking good! 

Is BF Goodrich sponsoring in WRC too? I though Mich and Pirelli are the two sponsors.


----------



## dhabes (Jan 22, 2004)

pretty cool looking. front grill kinda reminds me of the new audis. I like it though.


----------



## Mr. E (Dec 19, 2001)

Mr Paddle.Shift said:


> Is BF Goodrich sponsoring in WRC too? I though Mich and Pirelli are the two sponsors.


Maybe BF Goodrich makes the tire mousse? :rofl:


----------

